# To those who don't like Metal:



## Mercy (Nov 24, 2008)

Why?

Sure, I know everyone's got their personal tastes for music and not everything is going to appeal to everyone, but I'm curious as to why at least some subgenres don't appeal to the general population.

I, myself, am an avid listener to music, and yeah, people tend to cringe at what I like (The Faceless, Dimmu Borgir, Symphony X, and Rhapsody, just to name a few).


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 24, 2008)

Same reason some people hate country, rock, rap, hip-hop, oldies, classical, and whatever have you...Some people just hate other types of music.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 25, 2008)

Some people define metal as stressful music and I can see why when all they listen to is Celine Dion or Nat King Cole. 
Personally, I enjoy black metal a lot. I used to listen to simple metal back in 2004, but when I fell on Darkthrone, I swithced over to an even "raw-er" kind of metal.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

I like some metal.  Some of it I don't.  The deciding factor for me, in general, is the vocals.  I haven't got a problem with screaming or death growls or what have you, but there has to be _some_ good singing in the song as well (i.e. All That Remains, Atreyu, et cetera).  No vocals at all is fine, too.

PS: Fuck thrash.


----------



## Aden (Nov 25, 2008)

I like metal mostly for the instrument work, honestly. However, I've grown to like screaming and growling over time.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like some metal.  Some of it I don't.  The deciding factor for me, in general, is the vocals.  I haven't got a problem with screaming or death growls or what have you, but there has to be _some_ good singing in the song as well (i.e. All That Remains, Atreyu, et cetera).  No vocals at all is fine, too.
> 
> PS: Fuck thrash.



<_<

>_>

Screamo, not metal =P


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

Aden said:


> I've grown to like screaming and growling



in bed.


----------



## Aden (Nov 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> in bed.



My turn for an "Oh you <3".


----------



## Magikian (Nov 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like some metal.  Some of it I don't.  The deciding factor for me, in general, is the vocals.  I haven't got a problem with screaming or death growls or what have you, but there has to be _some_ good singing in the song as well (i.e. All That Remains, Atreyu, et cetera).  No vocals at all is fine, too.
> 
> PS: Fuck thrash.



Basically this.

Also, high pitched screaming, the type that sounds like the vocalist hasn't even hit puberty yet.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha. I thought this would be a flame war when i got here. Nice to see people being civil, anyway I am a fan of metal . Although i don't like the corny hair metal, thrash and anything that inspired dragonforce. I like alot of psychadelic, Prog, Doom, Sludge, Post and folk/black metal. The genre is too abrasive for the masses. Then again the public doesnt like good music in general.


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2008)

You know what.  I don't even know what METAL is anymore.  It has been broken down into so many fucking sub categories, I really could give a shit less about what is what.  I just like good music, typification be damned.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 26, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> You know what.  I don't even know what METAL is anymore.  It has been broken down into so many fucking sub categories, I really could give a shit less about what is what.  I just like good music, typification be damned.



I can see your point, however if you said to someone "i like genghis tron.", and they ask you "cool, What kind of music are they?" and you just say Metal. Their response will most likely be "Oh like avenge sevenfold and trivium." and then you proceed to kill them. We need some sub genres because diffrent forms of music exsist. Thats just the way it is dawg.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 26, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> Ha. I thought this would be a flame war when i got here. Nice to see people being civil, anyway I am a fan of metal . Although i don't like the corny hair metal, thrash and anything that inspired dragonforce. I like alot of psychadelic, Prog, Doom, Sludge, Post and folk/black metal. The genre is too abrasive for the masses. Then again the public doesnt like good music in general.



Yeah, I tried to just make the topic as general as possible so people didn't freak out, but yeah, I tend to agree with you.  The music, for the most part tends to be a little too 'hectic' and 'complicated' for just easy listening, but at the same time, I listen to the radio and hear repetitive harmonies that never actually go anywhere and lyrics about "rich girls going shopping" or "thugs doin' bitches" that 2% (Woo, made up stats!) of the world can actually relate to.  Not to say anyone that listens to pop or rap has bad musical taste, but I just don't get the appeal of it.

My tastes tend to be all over the place when it comes to metal, and even 'radio' music.  If it sounds good, I'll listen to it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Everyone likes metal, I don't know what you're on about OP.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

Everyone who's anyone.


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 26, 2008)

I like industrial metal a lot to be honest, it's just not my preferred genre.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Everyone likes metal, I don't know what you're on about OP.



The world may be a better place if that were true.   I might even listen to the radio then.


----------



## Takun (Nov 28, 2008)

Sure why not, like every genre you have to dig through piles of shit though to find something worth listening to.


----------



## Sedit (Nov 28, 2008)

Seems to me in the last 2-3 years, metal has crawled out of the underground some for a bit.  This won't last though, it never does.  But it IS good to be seeing larger show attendance, more magazine coverage, and what not.  The DOWNSIDE is though this is due in very large part to the metal-core boom, which has spawned so many cookie-cutter copy bands it's not even funny.  Thus, it kills some of the substance when that happens.  But again, the upside is though it's working as a gateway for many to more underground subgenre's.  Now, when the smoke of the current trend finally dissipates, there will be many who jump off the wagon to the next 'hip' thing but there also be some who stick around and have finally found there niche.  This is when the next big innovative leap will happen for metal, I believe.  So, don't get me wrong...I'm not bitching.

However... than THAT will become huge 5 years later, and spawn many copy bands, and the cycle will begin anew.

I'm sure this happens in many other genres though.  Not just metal.

But we metalheads have it fairly decent right now.  I remember when I was first getting into  metal, and starting to really take playing music seriously...say about 1997-98.  I couldn't find ANYONE to play with!  I was listening to Pantera, slayer, and alot of original thrash (as there was no new wave of copy-thrash as we have now), like Overkill, Merciful Fate/King Diamond, Testament, Forbidden, Celtic Frost, and so on....plus I was also discovering death and black metal, and was really into Morbid Angel, Carcass, Emperor, Hypocrisy, and Mayhem to name a few (these ultimately are the bands that wound up shaping my current musical style).  However....nobody, and I mean NOBODY was doing any of that here in the USA at that time, really.  I told people I was doing metal, they we're either like "Dude...like Korn, or Godsmack or (and no, I'm not kidding on this one!), Creed?  I like that heavy stuff too, we should jam!!!" or Even moreso I got "Fuck that...metal is dead. Fuck that satanic shit.  Go place something with a beat, like rap, people wanna dance not kill themselves".  Seriously...these were the mentalities I had to deal with during my formative musical years.  Though I admit, part of me loved being the underdog, but it's tough when you wanna really make something out of it for yourself.  Still though, I never gave in, not even an inch, to this day.  People told me I'd grow out of it, but here I am, almost 30 (....fuck....me......), and I'm into heavier, faster, darker music than ever, and show no signs of stopping barring an early death by heart disease or something.

Now...you wanna know what I think the future of metal is?  See...this is just pure guesswork here, but I'm gonna say, alot of the more symphonic black and dark metal.  All the european stuff.  Sure, maybe this is wishful thinking as this is what I do, myself...but I do think we'll be seeing a bigger rise in it.  Why?  Because it's highly fertile creative ground.  It's one of the most flexible, non-formula based sub-genre's of metal.  You can say alot with it, and easily find your own voice.  Again, I'm just guessing...but thats my 2 cents


----------



## Sedit (Nov 28, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Sure why not, like every genre you have to dig through piles of shit though to find something worth listening to.


VERY true!


----------



## virus (Nov 28, 2008)

metal makes me LOL . Seriously.. I can't take it seriously! Your almost parodying yourself.  I mean its trying to be all dark and satanic but it sounds more like dying cats singing, really floppy untuned instruments and a schizophrenic drummer. It all sounds the same too and it gets more LOL the more "heavy" they try to get.. can't even f'ing understand the singer.

Not saying that there isn't such thing as good metal there probably is its just so far to everything I've had to listen too it sounds like vomited forth into a puke bath which everyone is drinking because everyone tries to be darker and heavier and MORE METAL... lol I'm cackling even writing this.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 28, 2008)

virus said:


> metal makes me LOL . Seriously.. I can't take it seriously! Your almost parodying yourself.  I mean its trying to be all dark and satanic but it sounds more like dying cats singing, really floppy untuned instruments and a schizophrenic drummer. It all sounds the same too and it gets more LOL the more "heavy" they try to get.. can't even f'ing understand the singer.
> 
> Not saying that there isn't such thing as good metal there probably is its just so far to everything I've had to listen too it sounds like vomited forth into a puke bath which everyone is drinking because everyone tries to be darker and heavier and MORE METAL... lol I'm cackling even writing this.



Sounds pretty br004tl


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Everyone likes metal.



Everyone except my step mother who only swears by Celine Dion.


----------



## Sedit (Nov 28, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Everyone except my step mother who only swears by Celine Dion.



Play her some Abruptum, or some Burzum.  I'm certain she will appreciate them very much!




Don't forget to video her reaction when you do...I predict much hilarity!


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Play her some Abruptum, or some Burzum.  I'm certain she will appreciate them very much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd try that for the lolz, but I was kicked out of that house...-_-


----------



## Talvi (Nov 28, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I'd try that for the lolz, but I was kicked out of that house...-_-


You can sleep in my cupboard.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

If Xero's sleeping in anyone bed cupboard it's going to be mine.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 28, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Now...you wanna know what I think the future of metal is?  See...this is just pure guesswork here, but I'm gonna say, alot of the more symphonic black and dark metal.  All the european stuff.  Sure, maybe this is wishful thinking as this is what I do, myself...but I do think we'll be seeing a bigger rise in it.  Why?  Because it's highly fertile creative ground.  It's one of the most flexible, non-formula based sub-genre's of metal.  You can say alot with it, and easily find your own voice.  Again, I'm just guessing...but thats my 2 cents



Oh god, I hope so.  I've been into the Scandinavian metal scene since 2001 and, although some of the bands I've once liked have taken a direction I'm not too fond of, others have stepped up and made music that completely blows my mind.  I really do have high hopes for the future of a lot of the subgenres out there.



Xero108 said:


> Everyone except my step mother who only swears by Celine Dion.



It's actually odd for me to know my mom likes metal...  No not thrash "KILL EVERYTHING" metal, but I grew up listening to AC/DC, Ozzy, a little Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden... the good stuff.   She's told me she likes my music, but can't stand the vocals.  *shrugs* I've just gotten used to them, I think.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 28, 2008)

Talvi said:


> You can sleep in my cupboard.



*teehee*



David M. Awesome said:


> If Xero's sleeping in anyone bed cupboard it's going to be mine.



Until that gorgeous guy kicks me out of it 

And Mercy, my mom was listening to the same things when I was young. It didn't feel odd though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Now...you wanna know what I think the future of metal is? See...this is just pure guesswork here, but I'm gonna say, alot of the more symphonic black and dark metal. All the european stuff. Sure, maybe this is wishful thinking as this is what I do, myself...but I do think we'll be seeing a bigger rise in it. Why? Because it's highly fertile creative ground. It's one of the most flexible, non-formula based sub-genre's of metal. You can say alot with it, and easily find your own voice. Again, I'm just guessing...but thats my 2 cents



That was the big thing around the turn of the century, lately occult black  metal, more rock influenced suicide black metal, and industrial post black metal  seem to be at the forefront in the underground. I'd rather not see any of them get anywhere near the mainstream though.


----------



## Talvi (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, rock-influenced black metal is pretty boring..


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Yeah, rock-influenced black metal is pretty boring..


 
Depends on the band, and whether the influence is in the aesthetics or the structure. If it's got a boring rock structure I generally don't like it unless it's really a lot of fun to listen to. A rock aesthetic incorporated into the riffs can be pretty cool though, works particularly well in suicide black metal IMO. I'm afraid I can't find any examples online other then Shining though, and Niklas' bizzare ass vocals are pretty hard for a lot of people to get past.

Admittedly I get a kick out of this band as well, this is really the only time I enjoy a punk aesthetic in music, the real thing never sounds pissed off enouph. Punk influenced black metal also seems to be getting pretty popular.

http://www.myspace.com/darkmurk


----------



## Sedit (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> That was the big thing around the turn of the century, lately occult black  metal, more rock influenced suicide black metal, and industrial post black metal  seem to be at the forefront in the underground. I'd rather not see any of them get anywhere near the mainstream though.



I agree there...when things get to close to the 'surface' things get to watered down, or seems to lose focus.


----------



## bearetic (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd consider myself a metalhead at heart, but have spent a lot of time NOT accumulating music. Therefore, I'm pretty limited and have only stuff like Linkin Park and Dragonforce and one Metallica album so I guess I'm NOT METAL ENOUGH.

Thank god (goodness?) for Pandora and YouTube and such.

EDIT: Found a better thread to post this in. First foray into "THE BLUE NOTE"


----------



## Mercy (Nov 30, 2008)

Thinking about the future of metal...  I started out listening to the mainstream stuff like Slipknot and System of a Down (It was metal enough back then), but started drifting into the scandinavian metal scene: Dimmu Borgir (PEM and Death Cult), Old Man's Child, Meshuggah, Sonata Arctica, etc..  Nowdays, I've been listening to a lot of "The Faceless".  It's been a band I can't stop listening to lately.  They've only got two CD's out, but I'm addicted to this 'technical' heavy sound they've got going.  While I still love the old stuff along with calmer things like Opeth, I really hope to hear more bands going for good sounding, fast, technical music like these guys.


----------



## Iido The Eevee (Nov 30, 2008)

Only metal I really like is Power Metal. End of All Hope, Through the Fire and Flames, etc


----------



## Aden (Nov 30, 2008)

Iido The Eevee said:


> Through the Fire and Flames, etc



I'm sorry. :/


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 1, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'm sorry. :/



LOL!


----------



## AethWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

I tend to dislike most metal because I find it uninteresting.  Some of the attitudes from the fans/bands put me off it as well.  The whole "faster/heavier/darker" thing and the whole thing against commercial music gets annoying after a certain point.

However, there's a smattering of metal I like, but I don't think many of the metalheads like those in this thread would consider the songs truly metal.  Metallica's "Black Album" (all but "The Unforgiven"), Black Sabbath (I hold "Iron Man" as one of the heaviest songs ever (I also use a non-speed based definition of "heavy")), Iron Maiden ("Number of the Beast", specifically, I haven't come across much of their stuff in my wanderings), Queen ("Queen II" is considered some form of metal, and "Stone Cold Crazy" was basically early thrash), Dethklok, Led Zeppelin (some of their stuff gets close to metal, anyway), and probably a few other odds 'n' ends.


----------



## SKC (Dec 1, 2008)

Metal, for me, has become part of my life as a musician. I tend to like the old school Power & Thrash metal like Iron Maiden, Dio, and early Metallica, as well as the some of the 'new wave of American metal' like Shadows Fall.

I can't count how many times I've compared the fandom to metal. Metal is as broad as the fandom, if not more so. There's something for everyone.

One of the main problems is that someone who doesn't know much about metal is going to stereotype it as all screaming devil worship or some crap like that, much the same as the fandom's stereotyping we all know about. It's a real thorn in the side of the genera.


----------



## shobonimaster (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't like because to me it sounds lik banging the instruments on the stage and yelling


----------



## SKC (Dec 1, 2008)

shobonimaster said:


> I don't like because to me it sounds lik banging the instruments on the stage and yelling


*facepalm*


----------



## virus (Dec 1, 2008)

shobonimaster said:


> I don't like because to me it sounds lik banging the instruments on the stage and yelling



Well that may be so, me be another person who generally doesn't like metal. At least metal is a bar above emo and that shitty sorry for your self alt rock crap.


----------



## shobonimaster (Dec 1, 2008)

virus said:


> Well that may be so, me be another person who generally doesn't like metal. At least metal is a bar above emo and that shitty sorry for your self alt rock crap.



eh I'm a country person myself so generaly I don't have to put up with that anything emotional is real,...well emotion  alot of happy stuff in there


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 1, 2008)

shobonimaster said:


> eh I'm a country person myself so generaly I don't have to put up with that anything emotional is real,...well emotion  alot of happy stuff in there



Well EMO is emotional, The common misconception for metal is that it is all about anger. WRONG. Alot of progressive, death and doom metal bands have concept albums that tell stories and don't deal with the vocalists personal emotions at all. I hate country, older country like Chris Kristopherson and the obvious johnny cash was good. The shit now is a joke, Its just pop lyrics and ideals put to country music. Very predictable music IMO. Which is what alot of people say about metal. Yes alot of metal especially these days is very, VERY predictable. You gotta dig deep to find those banger metal bands. Not hating on your music shoboni because there is alot good country(old country). I have an extremly open mind about music. I didnt used to either, I was metal all the way. I don't really find myself lisening to it that much anymore.


----------



## Defender (Dec 2, 2008)

As much as I tend to argue with metalheads on this forum here, I actually like a good chunk of it that goes to more bizarre places, like Gwar and the Melvins and Mastodon and such, but I love little wedges from plenty of the subgenres as well.

I tend to not really like metal because it all too often takes itself WAY too seriously and never seems to really go anywhere new in any significant, impressive way. I understand that there are prog metal bands doing all kinds of wild stuff with music theory and bizarre rhythms, but it still sounds pretty distinctively metal with a little twist of some interesting choppiness, or like someone is playing a sped up King Crimson or Gentle Giant album through a distortion box.


----------



## shobonimaster (Dec 2, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> that tell stories and don't deal with the vocalists personal emotions



then what's the point music is to express yourself if none of it's personal than whats the point I'm not flaming I'm just saying to me music's about telling stories sometimes, but also from the heart at times there needs to be a good blend some songs of one some of the other and other songs just about having fun(country's got alot of that)


----------



## Sedit (Dec 2, 2008)

Defender said:


> As much as I tend to argue with metalheads on this forum here, I actually like a good chunk of it that goes to more bizarre places, like Gwar and the Melvins and Mastodon and such, but I love little wedges from plenty of the subgenres as well.
> .



if you like original and bizzarre, and whatnot, boy do I ever have abnd for you....Crotchduster:

Big Top Williams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O7rItcfJPs
(Wait til the end for the most awesome Slayer parody ever)

Let Me Into Starfish Land
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQIMauXki54

Mr. Indignant Erection
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8nzWZgGdlw

Stars Ingenious Cooter (live...but not really)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKQ048-O4vs

Jogging In Hell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntcH2RYWVZU&feature=related


----------



## SKC (Dec 3, 2008)

The thing that really draws me to metal is that its powerful. Just this raw energy. It's impossible to be sad while listening to metal. It could be the saddest song ever and you'll still be like "YEAH! KICK ASS!:-D". A sad song in any other genra leads you to "I'm gonna cry ".


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 3, 2008)

Defender said:


> As much as I tend to argue with metalheads on this forum here, I actually like a good chunk of it that goes to more bizarre places, like Gwar and the Melvins and Mastodon and such, but I love little wedges from plenty of the subgenres as well.
> 
> I tend to not really like metal because it all too often takes itself WAY too seriously and never seems to really go anywhere new in any significant, impressive way. I understand that there are prog metal bands doing all kinds of wild stuff with music theory and bizarre rhythms, but it still sounds pretty distinctively metal with a little twist of some interesting choppiness, or like someone is playing a sped up King Crimson or Gentle Giant album through a distortion box.



Melvins!? Good man. I agree with you for the most part, however your last statment conflicts with the fact that you like mastodon. Many people believe that mastodon are the rush of modern metal. What about bands like Opeth, Isis, pelican and stuff of that nature? You into any of that?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 4, 2008)

SKC said:


> Metal, for me, has become part of my life as a musician. I tend to like the old school Power & Thrash metal like Iron Maiden, Dio, and early Metallica, as well as the some of the 'new wave of American metal' like Shadows Fall.



Iron Maiden and Dio are heavy metal, Iron Maiden is pretty easy to lump in with power metal too. As for thrash, try Sodom.



SKC said:


> One of the main problems is that someone who doesn't know much about metal is going to stereotype it as all screaming devil worship or some crap like that, much the same as the fandom's stereotyping we all know about. It's a real thorn in the side of the genera.



And like the stereotypes about the fandom they are in no way untrue, just not  the whole truth  .

Also almost all prog metal bores me shitless,  technical wankery drives me up the wall, how about some fucking  substance kids.


----------



## Defender (Dec 4, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> Melvins!? Good man. I agree with you for the most part, however your last statment conflicts with the fact that you like mastodon. Many people believe that mastodon are the rush of modern metal. What about bands like Opeth, Isis, pelican and stuff of that nature? You into any of that?


My favorite stuff by Mastodon is Remission and Leviathan... which honestly don't really sound too progressive to me outside of a little time-signature skipping (such as in Blood and Thunder at the weird "solo" part). I used to listen to Opeth a few years ago, but outside of the song "Baying of the Hounds," I never really got into them. I've heard Isis, but don't remember what they sound like and have never even heard of Pelican!


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 5, 2008)

Defender said:


> My favorite stuff by Mastodon is Remission and Leviathan... which honestly don't really sound too progressive to me outside of a little time-signature skipping (such as in Blood and Thunder at the weird "solo" part). I used to listen to Opeth a few years ago, but outside of the song "Baying of the Hounds," I never really got into them. I've heard Isis, but don't remember what they sound like and have never even heard of Pelican!



http://www.myspace.com/pelican

Insrumental music never seems to work for me, also I find them rather bland.


----------



## Camisado (Dec 5, 2008)

Most of the metal I listen to is metalcore, some grindcore and electronicore too.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

Camisado said:


> Most of the metal I listen to is metalcore, some grindcore and electronicore too.



Core isn't metal, core is core.


----------

